# Free book - 50 walks in the North West



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 4, 2005)

My copy of this arrived this morning and it's not bad - full colour 54 pages, detailing some well known and some not well known walks in the region. It covers cities as well as rural areas and includes directions and local attractions and a bit of history.

To get one go here http://www.visitenglandsnorthwest.com/Walking.asp


----------



## soulman (Nov 4, 2005)

Cheers for that


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2005)

nice one - ordered!

I love the fact that lancs slogan appears to be 'its a real pleasure', classy.


----------



## soulman (Nov 5, 2005)

A rogue apostrophe?


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 5, 2005)

soulman said:
			
		

> A rogue apostrophe?



Ohhh a chance at a punctuation question, my first. There is only one England so it can't be Englands. 


And thanks for the link


----------



## soulman (Nov 6, 2005)

You're probably correct, but it still looks wrong. Maybe it should be Englands' 

Good timing for this booklet. Just re-sprayed my waterproofs. I love walking this time of year.


----------



## chez (Nov 8, 2005)

great stuff, I love walking. I mostly walk on the wirral and in north wales so maybe this will encourage me to venture a little further north. thanks


----------



## chio (Nov 8, 2005)

I didn't know there was anywhere to do any decent walking on the Wirral (except maybe Bidston Hill)


----------



## chez (Nov 8, 2005)

guess it depends what you class as decent walking, I know there's not much in the way of hills but theres some great coastal walks ie hilbre island, thurstaston etc

I quite often do a 5 mile circular taking in parkgate.The wirral way 12 miler is a great hangover cure  too


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, living on the doorstep of the Peak District means I've spent most time outdoors up on the moors and would recommend Kinder or the Staffordshire moorlands any day. That said I like North Wales although I've only been there 3 times. Snowdon was fantastic along the ridge.


----------



## soulman (Nov 12, 2005)

chez said:
			
		

> guess it depends what you class as decent walking, I know there's not much in the way of hills but theres some great coastal walks ie hilbre island, thurstaston etc
> 
> I quite often do a 5 mile circular taking in parkgate.The wirral way 12 miler is a great hangover cure  too



I really like parts of the Wirral Way although I haven't walked there for a while. I heard there's some rights of way issues going on in the Wirral. Last time I walked there I got followed by some horsey type on horseback who insisted on telling me where I could go and where I couldn't. Quite a few deliberately obstructed paths as well. Well they were until I reached them


----------



## soulman (Nov 12, 2005)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Well, living on the doorstep of the Peak District means I've spent most time outdoors up on the moors and would recommend Kinder or the Staffordshire moorlands any day. That said I like North Wales although I've only been there 3 times. Snowdon was fantastic along the ridge.



Living on the doorstep of the Peaks. Lucky you!

I love tramping around in the Peaks.


----------



## Riff (Nov 15, 2005)

soulman said:
			
		

> I really like parts of the Wirral Way although I haven't walked there for a while. I heard there's some rights of way issues going on in the Wirral. Last time I walked there I got followed by some horsey type on horseback who insisted on telling me where I could go and where I couldn't. Quite a few deliberately obstructed paths as well. Well they were until I reached them



If you encounter obstructed rights of way, tell your local highway authority.  The horsey types must be getting well pissed with the Right to Roam becoming law county by county.


----------



## chio (Nov 15, 2005)

soulman said:
			
		

> Living on the doorstep of the Peaks. Lucky you!



So do I, it's only about 45 minutes from here to the car park at Hayfield, at the bottom of Kinder.


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 16, 2005)

Personally prefer starting from Edale but as I only live abvout 3 miles from Hayfield it's the usual departure point, been up Kinder so many times and most of them I can remember, always a good day up there, especially if you go up via the Downfall. Even took roast chicekn dinner up once.


----------

